# Need help with appetizers for teenagers



## sindy1232 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been lurking here for a long time but finally decided to post.

OK, my problem is that we have high school homecoming in a couple of weeks and the parents in our group have decided to put together a black tie dinner for our boy's and their dates. It will be very fancy as they will all be dressed for the dance. Boy's in a Tux, girls in formal dresses. 

We decided on Prime Rib and Shrimp for the entree and now I have to come up with an appetizer for the kid's that is fancy smacny. 

I am looking at recipes for baked brie with raspberry sauce but can't seem to find a good one. I have no clue how to search for such on this site so any help would really be super!!!

Any ideas for a elegant appetizer for teenagers?


Thanks a ton,
Sindy


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 9, 2007)

Brie en crute is a classic standby, with NO shortage of variations. I like doing it with green apple, onions, and walnuts.

If the kids are on the adventurous side then the sky is the limit. Chicken satay, petite crabcakes, Panang Shrimp(Shrimp with cilantro, red chili, and wrapped in phylo and deep fried), Lamb chop lollipops, carpaccio, any type of brochette...I know other people will chime in too.


As for searching, use the search button on the top right hand of the bar on top, in between new posts and quick links.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 9, 2007)

How about Spanish Olive and Cream Cheese Canapes?  Here's a link to the recipe, which was in the December 2004 issue of _Gourmet_ magazine.  They are quite good and something that can easily be prepared ahead and made in quantity.


----------



## Constance (Sep 9, 2007)

Since you're doing prime rib, why don't you make shrimp cocktail for an appetizer? 
Brie en croute is really impressive, though. I had some at a very elegant restaurant once, that was served with sliced green apples, smoked salmon, and some kind of fancy cracker. 

I remember going out to eat after a big dance, and my fake fingernail fell off into the cocktail sauce. My boy friend was too much a gentleman to laugh out loud, but he had to chuckle.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow - the sky is the limit here!!!  I will have to send you a Private Message with the sushi cake from a Martha Stewart Living Magazine.  It's wonderful!  It uses no raw fish so no need to worry about that.  It's elegant looking and adventurous too!!!!  Look for the PM.  Just click on the link titled Private Messages right under your name - or you may have a window pop up telling you you have a private message.


----------



## amber (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe sea scallops wrapped in bacon with a small piece of pickled watermelon, and then broiled.

Pickled watermelon rind that is, and is sold in jars in most supermarkets.


----------



## QSis (Sep 9, 2007)

Sushi.

Lee


----------



## MickeyJoe (Sep 11, 2007)

Perfect Appetizers for what you are serving

stew beef wrapped in bacon, drop of bbq sauce over top,
grill, broil, or bake

shrimp wrapped in bacon, drop of bbq sauce overtop,
grill, broil, or bake

chicken thumbs, wrapped in bacon, drop of bbq, etc, etc

you could also do the beef in bbq, shrimp in s&s, chicken in wing sauce

cut the bacon into lengths enough to wrap around the morsel once and just
cover it's own end (like a band-aid) then poke a wooden toothpick through the doubled end and just through the other side


baking at a high temperature (450) maybe the way to go if you're making alot of them, you could fill a couple cookie sheets and bake 50 to 75 at a time, once the bacon is crisp, you're pretty well done,
be sure to check the chicken for doneness, the shrimp and beef could cook together, once the shrimp is done, the beef will be about medium

avoid the very top rack, as the toothpicks could burn, a little scorching is ok though

I use a cooling rack on the cookie sheet to elevate the tidbits and keep them out of the bacon grease, allowing them to crisp all around

Some people prefer the tender bacon you'll get if you let them sit in the grease, it's up to you

experiment, you'll love these things, it'll take very little effort for you to try these out ahead of time

these are very easy, very elegant, and a crowd pleaser
alot of the suggestions above won't be pleasing to most kids

these will all be

best of luck


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2007)

Mickey Joe has a point about what the average teen will and will not eat. Our grandson was used to eating all sorts of different foods, and would eat just about anything you put in front of him, as long as it wasn't carrots or brussels sprouts. But his friends were a different story. Most of their mothers worked, and they grew up on fast foods and pizza. Getting them to try something new was like pulling teeth. 
Have you considered doing a cheese fondue as an appetizer? That will be fun for the kids, and most all teens love anything cheesey.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 11, 2007)

If you want to make it a formal, sit down, no finger foods allowed affair, you might go with chicken quenelles with a veloute sauce and a garnish or two on the side for color and tlavor contrast (OK, caramelized onions with a bit of beet juice and a pile of julienned candied carrots would probably taste good to the kids).

No one, repeat no one on the plantet can not like a good quenelle, don't care what the age.

And they are so easy to make.

And it would be an amazing experience for the kids.

Of course could always go with a soup. Then a salad and the mains.

Just a few ideas.  Sounds like you are doing a fantastic fete, know they will enjoy it.


----------



## devora (Sep 11, 2007)

Are the appetizers going to be served as a buffet? Are they going to be seated at tables or mingling? 

I think an interesting and easy dish, if appropriate for the setting, might be fondue. One, it can be perceived as elegant even tho it was originally peasant food. Two, kids love cheese. Three, it’s fun!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 12, 2007)

I would definitely nix wings........formals and tuxes and wings do NOT mix 

I think kids are open to a LOT more given the opportunity.  This might be the *perfect* time to experiment with foods that aren't too terribly expensive.


----------



## Green Lady (Sep 12, 2007)

I hope these kids have sophisticated tastes.....some of these suggestions are very gourmet for the average high schooler....

Two years ago my son went to a turnabout dance in Feb.  One of the girls had everyone over before the dance for a buffet dinner. There were about 12 kids there.  All the parents pitched in a brought a food item.  I remember making pasta salad.  Hardly anyone ate, or if they did, they ate miniscule portions.  I forgot what the main course was, but there was plenty of food leftover, including my pasta salad.  Part of the problem is the kids were concerned about soiling their dresses, suits, nerves, etc.  One kid said he NEVER eats!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 12, 2007)

Try bacon wraped mushrooms. bake them till nice and done blot on a paper towel
and serve in a chafing dish with tooth picks. kis love bacon and shrooms.


----------



## MickeyJoe (Sep 12, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Try bacon wraped mushrooms. bake them till nice and done blot on a paper towel
> and serve in a chafing dish with tooth picks. kis love bacon and shrooms.


 
What's your recommended method for the mushrooms?
Type of muhroom?

It sounds fabulous, I can't believe I heaven't seen them around


SN : Ever try Bacon Wrapped water chestnuts?
wrap and bake then make a sauce of,

butter, worcestershire, mustard, (wine, sherry, or brandy opt)


----------



## college_cook (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe it's just me- but bacon-WRAPPED doesn't sound elegant to me.  Not to say that you shouldn't serve bacon, because you definitely should, but I dunno that I'd wrap anything in it.

Since you're doing prime rib for your entree, keep your app very light, but packed with flavor.  Bacon is a good idea here, so maybe do a Pan-seared scallop on crispy pancetta with a hazelnut-orange reduction.  Splurge and get some nice 8-10 count scallops and serve the kids a scallop or two apiece.

If you want to go a little more elegant on your entree, and serve lobster with your prime rib rather than shrimp, I've got a great recipe for a lobster bisque that uses the shells, and I've always thought it was cool to serve them in shot glasses.  It's a rich bisque, so small portions would be recommended, either a shot glass or a demitasse-sized portion.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

If you wrap them very neatly and broil them til the bacon is perfectly crisp, the bacon wrapped water chestnuts are very elegant, I think. Teens love them!


----------



## MickeyJoe (Sep 12, 2007)

college_cook said:


> Maybe it's just me- but bacon-WRAPPED doesn't sound elegant to me.  Not to say that you shouldn't serve bacon, because you definitely should, but I dunno that I'd wrap anything in it.




I disagree,

Top Steak at Ruth Chris?
"Bacon Wrapped" Filet Mignon

Top Appetizer at Commanders Palace?
Oysters Racca (Top Appetizer at One of the Top Five Rated Restaurants in the World!!!)

Food is for people to enjoy, if your diner's have less experienced palates it is your obligation to serve food with universal appeal.

Bacon has universal appeal

Would you not serve chicken satay because you use "skippy" pb in the sauce? 

I love going to a reception where the only appetizer is caviar and there are only two teaspoons of it gone by the end of the night, but all the crakers that were around it were devoured in the first 1/2 hour. It makes me chuckle a little.

and I do love scallops, they are my favorite food, but as far as universal appeal and some people getting 'grossed out" by the texture, I think you have to go with the shrimp instead of the scallops.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 12, 2007)

Have you tried asking some of the kids what they would like?  Might help or even surprise you and make the job easier if  ( and I know that's a big if) they will give you some suggestions.


----------



## middie (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's a recipe for brie I posted a long time ago.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/holiday-brie-4541.html


----------



## college_cook (Sep 12, 2007)

MickeyJoe said:


> Bacon has universal appeal




I definitely agree.  My only input was that maybe it would be more elegant not to wrap things in bacon, not leave it off the menu entirely. The reason I suggested scallops with the pancetta is that when you render the fat from pancetta, a U8-10 scallop fits perfectly onto it, the pancetta acts as a nice platform, if you will.

Bacon wrapped foods certainly can be elegant, but I think more often than not, it's done incorrectly, leaving mental images of Golden Corral rather than Ruth's Chris Steak House.  In the case of shrimp, it would be very easy for a home cook to overcook the shrimp while leaving the bacon undercooked.  Overcooked shrimp and undercooked bacon is certainly not a combination of textures that I think most people find enjoyable.


Anyways,  I read about an app that's popular in Italy, that was originally created to use up leftover risotto.  Basically, make your risotto, chill it, then form it into a small ball shape around some cheese or other tasty morsel and deep fry.  This leaves a crispy exterior, with a rich creamy risotto interior, and some nice melted cheese or whatever else you put into the middle.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 13, 2007)

college_cook said:


> I definitely agree.  My only input was that maybe it would be more elegant not to wrap things in bacon, not leave it off the menu entirely. The reason I suggested scallops with the pancetta is that when you render the fat from pancetta, a U8-10 scallop fits perfectly onto it, the pancetta acts as a nice platform, if you will.
> 
> Bacon wrapped foods certainly can be elegant, but I think more often than not, it's done incorrectly, leaving mental images of Golden Corral rather than Ruth's Chris Steak House.  In the case of shrimp, it would be very easy for a home cook to overcook the shrimp while leaving the bacon undercooked.  Overcooked shrimp and undercooked bacon is certainly not a combination of textures that I think most people find enjoyable.
> 
> ...


You're right College Cook, bacon wrapped anything must be done carefully and beautifully and cooked perfectly to be elegant. I love your idea of risotto because it can be done ahead. Just a lovely pan of chilled risotto can be cut into pretty shapes and served with all sorts of lovely sauces or garnishes.


----------



## letscook (Sep 13, 2007)

I made these once for a freinds get together and I didn't have any left.  I made some with white bread  and some with wheat. comes from Martha stewart

It is so simple, I added some added alittle onion powder once. use very little or even could use chopped green onions.

but good the way they are.

"Sushi" Surprise and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com cake&rsc=ns2006_m9


----------



## letscook (Sep 13, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Wow - the sky is the limit here!!! I will have to send you a Private Message with the sushi cake from a Martha Stewart Living Magazine. It's wonderful! It uses no raw fish so no need to worry about that. It's elegant looking and adventurous too!!!! Look for the PM. Just click on the link titled Private Messages right under your name - or you may have a window pop up telling you you have a private message.


 

Is this the same one you are talking about
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/sushi-cake-1029.html

I had saved but haven't made it yet. by chance do you have a picture of it made.


----------

